
Tesla said to seek number 2 exec as Musk’s behavior angers board - yaseen-rob
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/17/17708538/tesla-number-2-sandberg-elon-musk-board
======
eruditely
Is his recent behavior really that distasteful to some? He seems to be
behaving fine to me, nothing out of the ordinary, he's just being a fun guy.

~~~
hyperpallium
He called a cave rescuer a pedo (who's suing), and likely breached SEC
regulations re taking Telsa private.

Back when spacex had three rockets explode in a row, not able to pay rent,
failing marriage, he'd said he was closer to a breakdown than he thought
possible... though he'd never give up.

He's later said car manufacturing turned out harder than spaceships.

So he mightn't give up, but give out. I'd rather keep our Elon.

